# EV Survey



## ThinkingGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I have 1 post and I know this looks like a spam, but I promise this comes from a major car manufacture and the results of the survey will be presented to the company's top executives, including the CEO. Your input is important to us. Note to the admins, to be fair I clearly mark this as a survey in the title and I'm not selling anything.

Help Design North America’s Next Great Vehicle!

Automobile designers want your input on a vehicle that is being planned for North America in 2012. If you have ever wanted to tell manufacturers how to design a vehicle for you, this is your chance. In appreciation for providing your input through an online survey, you will be entered into a drawing for a $100 Amazon.com Gift Card!

Click here to take the survey or paste the following link into your browser: http://umich.qualtrics.com/SE?SID=SV_3n5qcmZdcif9XZq&SVID=Prod


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you tell us the company name? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

It is also "Manufacturer"......
A name would be nice...
It could have had better structure such "Do you want", "Like" and "Dislike"


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Below is the email I received. As far as I am concerned it is bogus. DON'T FOLLOW THE LINK.


Automobile designers want your input on a vehicle that is being planned for
North America in 2012. If you have ever wanted to tell manufacturers how to
design a vehicle for you, this is your chance. In appreciation for
providing your input through a brief online survey, you will be entered into
a drawing for a $100 Amazon.com Gift Card!

Click here to take the survey or paste the following link into your browser:
---------------------DO NOT FOLLOW THIS LINK.---------------------------------------
****http://umich.qualtrics.com/SE?SID=SV_3n5qcmZdcif9XZq&SVID=Prod******

Feel free to forward this link to others if you have friends or family that
may be interested in participating.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Below is the email I received. As far as I am concerned it is bogus. DON'T FOLLOW THE LINK.
> 
> 
> Automobile designers want your input on a vehicle that is being planned for
> ...



I'm not sure why something thinks I would go to the lengths of making a fake survey for EV's. As you can see the link is associated with the University of Michigan. The school's MBA program has been engaged to perform this study by the EV manufacture. 

When you go to that screen you need to click on the arrow below this message to participate in the survey.

At this time we are not disclosing the name of the company because that can bias the sample. When doing market research the company almost always not disclosed. I can post the company's name after the survey is complete for those who are interested.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

It's the $100 drawing that flags the post. Real and honest does not need a gimick to draw attention. Most drawings are usually for info gathering and have nothing good to return for the efforts.

Sorry but it still flags the bogus meter.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

IMO, not revealing the sponsor is what biases me from participating. I honestly don't know if thats even standard procedure for other surveys. If it is, then I guess my opinion will never be included.

Not a fan of gimmicks either. Quite disappointing.


----------



## camerondmm (Apr 28, 2009)

This is in all likely hood a valid survey. Who knows what company it is intended for, but the more data they get the better.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

> How likely are you to consider purchasing the following type of vehicles within the next five years?
> 
> Hybrid vehicle that uses gasoline and electricity (e.g., Toyota Prius)
> 
> Electric vehicle that uses only electricity (e.g., Chevrolet Volt)


Um, the Volt is a hybrid. A different type of hybrid than the Prius, but a hybrid none the less.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

camerondmm said:


> This is in all likely hood a valid survey. Who knows what company it is intended for, but the more data they get the better.


Thank you cameron.

If you don't want to participate in the survey that's fine. The last few things I'll point out because we do want your input.

1) The URL is through the University of Michigan's website, go to www.umich.edu if you are still skeptical and compare it to the link.

2) The $100 gift card is because the return rate on these surveys is about 10% on average and having something like the gift card helps increase that slightly, which makes it a good deal for you all and a good deal for the company conducting the research. If you know someone in market research ask them about it.


Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

I don't mind helping out, don't really care if I get a $100 voucher or not however the questions asked reminded me of some of the design features the Tesla Model S was advertising. I also saw the University of Michigan logo so I kind of figured it to be legit, just wanted to do my part in providing my ideas for a decent electric vehicle in the hopes they'll start to ship them over the ocean to this country... oh and Kyle, you need to ask them to add a right hand drive option


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

I know people in advertising and surveys are part of advertising and truly only benefit the business. They also provide a sellable mailing list email or otherwise and I guarantee they still do that no matter what is said. I am very skeptical of surveys in general. I am not doubting that its valid or not. From a University I'd be more inclined to think you'd provide more information. Little to no information means to me it is weak and has no valid backing but a ruse to get information and more than likely not from the University. Anyone including me can make up a site that is as official and even use official logos and such to hide behind. 

Sorry but I am not in the boat and I suspect that you will get less than 10% feedback. Heck, you'd be lucky to get 1/10th of 1% feedback. Advertising is a dog eat dog world and it is always to the benefit of the business and not the consumer. Always. 

Pete


----------



## gyronut (Feb 7, 2009)

gottdi said:


> It's the $100 drawing that flags the post. Real and honest does not need a gimick to draw attention. Most drawings are usually for info gathering and have nothing good to return for the efforts.
> 
> Sorry but it still flags the bogus meter.


You exaggerate.

If you don't want to disclose your e-mail, you don't have to.
The participation in the price drawing is your choice.


----------



## gyronut (Feb 7, 2009)

BWH said:


> Um, the Volt is a hybrid. A different type of hybrid than the Prius, but a hybrid none the less.


Yes, this also disturbed me a lot.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

You think university students never spawn viruses from campus servers? We have all been hit with viruses and $100 doesn't begin to cover my cost to clean my pc. 

Post a poll here and get the results for your "project". Or, better yet, read this forum and you can gather more information about diy consumers that a survey will ever provide. This is not the crown to survey anyway. Your results will be biased. I take my bike conversions and Zero motorcycles to trade shows and events. The general public has less enthusiasm about electric vehicles. Range anxiety is the number one issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

gyronut said:


> You exaggerate.
> 
> If you don't want to disclose your e-mail, you don't have to.
> The participation in the price drawing is your choice.


Exaggeration! Hardly.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

The company has decided to disclose themselves.

TH!NK is the company, here is a little more information:

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/04/08/think-wants-to-hear-your-suggestions-for-upcoming-city-ev/


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ThinkingGreen said:


> The company has decided to disclose themselves.
> 
> TH!NK is the company, here is a little more information:
> 
> http://green.autoblog.com/2010/04/08/think-wants-to-hear-your-suggestions-for-upcoming-city-ev/


 
That changes things for me. I filled out the survey but declined the gift card offer.

To anyone else wondering, no personal information was given that can identify me other than my age. No name, no address, no phone number is asked for, but the gift card requires an Email address but that can be skipped.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, Thanks for the heads up. I too will go fill out the survey and pass on the gift card thing. 

Pete


----------

